# beach city closed???



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

went down to beach city the otherday and the gate was locked. anyone kno y?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

construction project at the dam/spillway...lauch on 93 has been chained for years now, i think due to the guys and guys!!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

what is it with these dirt packers lake logan was bad with them till they busted a bunch of them


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Is the road going back to the spillway chained off ? The one for the ramp has been closed for years. Haven't heard that the spillway access was closed....


----------



## booky (Oct 23, 2007)

Back to the spillway is open. The boy and i were back drivin around in the deep snow 4 wheelin the other week. Actually saw 3 guys fishin the spillway.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks booky....Used to catch some real nice crappies up in that spillway and some nice northern's early, March-April, using chubs under a bobber


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Hatchetman said:


> Is the road going back to the spillway chained off ? The one for the ramp has been closed for years. Haven't heard that the spillway access was closed....


last month it was for bam work...may have reopened


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Forgive me, but, what is beach city?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Beach City is a lake just north of Strasburg, Ohio. It is mostly silted in behind the dam now. The spillway can be good at times, saugeye, crappie and northerns plus the usual rough fish....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

now you want to fish the back waters,truth!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Was just by there the other day and there is a gate across the lane back to the dam


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if it is it open Yet? and Can u get down to the tail water?
thanks.


----------

